# Customer Red Fox



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Customer took this red fox while bow hunting.


----------



## Cspencer (Apr 28, 2021)

Good looking mount


----------



## ttugay (Apr 28, 2021)

is this a real fox?


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

ttugay said:


> is this a real fox?


Absolutely


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice mount!


----------



## cnitro (Mar 12, 2018)

Solid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Sweet mount!


----------



## braunmechem (4 mo ago)

Lovwly


----------

